# Summer cyclers?



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello ladies,

Just thought I'd start a thread for support and advice for those of us cycling over the summer.

I am due to start icsi#2.  I have been incredibly lucky and blessed to have a little boy thanks to a FET.

Look forward to chatting  to u all

Lil xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I am here with you. 
We are also trying for number 2 after being blessed with our beautiful little girl via IUI. So its looking like June or July for our next try.
Good luck.


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Mrs Tinkerbell!  

Congrats on your baby girl!  May I ask what clinic you are with? I'm with RFC xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you. We are with Origin. Best of luck hopefully we will both have newborns this time next year.


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi girls can I join? Im hoping to start treatment in July as well with origin. We have twins from an ivf cycle they are 3 now so we are hoping to expand our family. We had 2 failed fet cycles one in October and the other in January. So now we are goin for another fresh cycle.
Ob7


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi ob7 and tinkerbell! 

I'm due to start DR at the start of June so it will be July for possible transfer.  I'm trying to do pretty much the same as last time.....good diet, no alcohol, vitamins, endo scratch and acupuncture.  Excited but rather nervous too. 

Hope u are doing well.  

Ob7 - congratulations on your twins!!! They are a nice wee age now to welcome a wee brother or sister  ( or both!!!)😀😀

Lil


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

How are you all keeping ladies. We have our consultation next week so fingers crossed we will be all go for July. I am so excited and nervous.


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Can I join bit of a different story for me ttc number3 after icsi resulting in no fertilisation icsi for dd and icsi with donor for ds.  For male factor IF.  Though now I find myself ttc naturally in a new relationship.  A new concept for me.  One that fills me with fear and what ifs. Ttc naturally was never an option before so am in new territory.


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi summer cyclers
How are we all doing? Has anyone started there treatment yet? I just had an endo scratch done today. Was a bit uncomfortable but not to bad.


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I started meds yesterday we hoped to go unmedicated but my tsh levels are high. Still love looks like we will be having IUI in July though. So exciting.


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone how are you all? I started my menopur injections tonight. What stage is everyone else at?


----------

